# Golden crowned snake?



## Matty_k (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi guys,

I rescued this little guy from the neighbors cat this morning. Im pretty confidant it's a golden crowned snake.
We live in Wollongong NSW about an hour south of Sydney.
Before you ask, yes that is its younger hanging out of its mouth but he has just started to move around in the container again so looks like its not going to die 
Sorry about the crappy pics


----------



## Matty_k (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn auto correct!! I meant to say that is its tongue hanging out not "younger"


----------



## Brodie (Apr 21, 2013)

Spot on mate. Nice find. Could be jaw lock. If so the snake won't live much longer without vet treatment.

Edit: forget the jaw lock, didn't see the cat bit. Can't see the snake surviving in the wild though.


----------



## Matty_k (Apr 21, 2013)

Yea I was out the back and spotted the cat with it. Nothing like a boot up the butt of a cat to make it leave things alone 
It's moving around a lot more now and has pulled its tongue most of the way back in. Do you think it will survive if I release it?


----------



## Adamd (Apr 21, 2013)

Might be worth talking to Brodie. Call a vet and see of they will check it out no cost to you.


----------



## cma_369 (Apr 21, 2013)

I think some vets treat native wild life at no cost?
my sisters cat would "dissapear" if i ever saw such a beautiful creature in its mouth, in my own backyard......
Might pay to get it a source of heat aswell?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Your ID is correct. That browny-yellow corona shaped head marking definitely confirms that.

Snakes punctured by cat or dog teeth, particular cats, are at very high risk of developing septicemia (bacteria poisoning of the blood) which adversely affects every cell in the body and virtually invariably results in death. Administration of appropriate antibiotics is required to counteract this possibility. There may also be organ damage which will impact on its survival chances as well. 

In the ‘gong’, Dr. Mike Cannon gets the thumbs up from other APS users. Part of their advert states: “As well as providing for dogs and cats, we have a strong interest in birds, reptiles and wildlife. As the saying goes, we literally cater for all creatures’ great and small!” *Mike Cannon*, Cannon and Ball Veterinary Surgeons, 461 Crown Street West Wollongong, NSW 2500 Tel: 02 4229 8888. The other recognized herp vet is *Crown** Street Veterinary Hospital**,*424 Crown Street West Wollongong, NSW 2500 Tel: 02 4228 3777. There are also herpvets in Dapto, Shoalhaven and Camden.

Being native wildlife, you will not be required to meet any costs other than whatever you spend on getting there and back. The vet will organise a wildlife carer to take over care once the animal is up to it. Alternatively, if the injuries are assessed as beyond redress, he/she will euthanase it. All that will be required from you is the exact location of where the animal was collected, so that it can be released as near as possible if it makes a full recovery.

Blue


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 23, 2013)

Although the crown does not extend down each side of the nape everything else is pointing to C.squamulosus.

Edit, this post was in response to a deleted post


----------

